# 10 yr old maltese east valley van nuys california shelter



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hi all!!!!! Posted on nmr facebook page is a senior 10 year old in the eas valley van nuys calfornia shelter. I am unable to locate any further information on this little one. If anyone can help or knows more information please post!!!!!


thanks, jan


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe this is the guy you are referring too. Michelle posted him under the thread "another rescue needs help".


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3259601176504

This DOG - ID#A1311193

I am a neutered male, white Maltese.
The shelter thinks I am about 10 years old.
I weigh approximately 9 pounds.
I have been at the shelter since May 22, 2012. 
For more information about this animal, call:
East Valley Animal Care and Control Center at (888) 452-7381
Ask for information about animal ID number A1311193


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Opps wasn't sure if I posted the same one. At least he's well covered, here and on FB.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This is breaking my heart. I cry every time I watch that video and hear this poor innocent fluff baby cry. Just look at him... this is so sad. 

Edie, Bron, Debbie ... can we do something to get him out of there? Can I do anything from this end?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I spoke to the shelter and he isn't available until 5/29. He was stray but they owner information which is why he won't be available until 5/29, as the owner has until then to claim him. I'm not sure what his name is so I'm going to call him Mobie. We'll just have to wait until Tuesday and see if Mobie's owners show up. Poor baby is so upset to be there. His video is in Michelle's other post.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lmillette said:


> I spoke to the shelter and he isn't available until 5/29. He was stray but they owner information which is why he won't be available until 5/29, as the owner has until then to claim him. I'm not sure what his name is so I'm going to call him Mobie. We'll just have to wait until Tuesday and see if Mobie's owners show up. Poor baby is so upset to be there. His video is in Michelle's other post.


Thank you, again, Lindsay, for help keeping on top of the status of this precious fluff baby. I don't understand how his owners could not have found him by now. 
I wish I could hold Mobie in person.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish I could hold him too Marie!! Precious little Mobie baby.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That video really makes you cry for him... Poor little guy...


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

His cries are so heartbreaking. Makes me think of our furbabies if anything ever happens to us.

I really hope his owner will claim him. If not, I hope someone with a big heart will give him a good home. 

I posted this on my FB account in hopes that some people I know in CA would help this little one.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lmillette said:


> I wish I could hold him too Marie!! Precious little Mobie baby.


I'm praying hard that he will soon be in the arms of a loving person. Lindsay, if we don't hear anything else before Tuesday, do you plan on calling the shelter again on Tuesday?



michellerobison said:


> That video really makes you cry for him... Poor little guy...


I know, Michelle. It's haunting me because even without listening to the video ... I can see his precious little face and hear him cry. 



Kaiser said:


> His cries are so heartbreaking. Makes me think of our furbabies if anything ever happens to us.
> 
> I really hope his owner will claim him. If not, I hope someone with a big heart will give him a good home.
> 
> I posted this on my FB account in hopes that some people I know in CA would help this little one.


Kaz, I have been thinking the same thing ... that this could be our furbabies if, God forbid, something happened to us ... the cries of confusion, being scared, and feeling so lonely. 

Thank you for posting on your FB account. Please let's all keep on top of this so that, hopefully, he can be in comforting and loving arms as soon as possible.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, Marie I'm going to call on Tuesday to get an update on little Mobie. If I was in CA I would go right down on Tuesday and take him home.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lmillette said:


> Yes, Marie I'm going to call on Tuesday to get an update on little Mobie. If I was in CA I would go right down on Tuesday and take him home.


Thank you, again, Lindsay.:tender:

And, yes, I feel the same way ... if I was in California, I would take him home myself. 

My worry is that if he isn't pulled by someone like AMA ... then he might get adopted by someone who can't care for him properly. I hate to think negative thoughts like this ... but, he so deserves a loving home. Well, all the shelter pets do ... but, this is another fluff whom I have fallen in love with ... and worry about ... and, I have never met *Mobie* in person.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I know how you feel. You just have to try to have faith that if someone adopts him besides a rescue will give him a good home. I don't know if the AMA can pull him. I think they need more fosters. I need to move to CA to help out. I'm hoping as soon as his hold is up someone will pull him. I've seen him on several FB pages. But I will check on him Tuesday.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindsay - that look and those cries were so painful to watch.:crying: I'll await an update on Tuesday.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

bump.... I can't stop thinking about this little guy... is there anyone in CA that can help???


----------

